# Paramedics hit by drunk driver [Pic/Story]



## Hockey (Mar 15, 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/story/2012/03/14/ott-gatineau-head-on-collision.html

http://www.ottawasun.com/2012/03/14/ambulance-in-serious-gatineau-crash


----------



## hippocratical (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah, just heard about this one. Another case of '_Drunk driver with minimal injuries, victims nearly killed_'. I hope he gets serious jail time.

I usually feel pretty safe in my rig, but seeing the destruction of the ambulance cab certainly gives me pause.


----------



## homingmissile (Mar 15, 2012)

It's a good thing they weren't transporting a patient at the time.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow


----------



## fast65 (Mar 15, 2012)

My god, what a tragic story. My thoughts go out to the personnel involved.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

They are in my prayers.


----------



## Steveb (Mar 15, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> Yeah, just heard about this one. Another case of '_Drunk driver with minimal injuries, victims nearly killed_'. I hope he gets serious jail time.
> 
> I usually feel pretty safe in my rig, but seeing the destruction of the ambulance cab certainly gives me pause.


I agree completely There should be harder sentance on DUI's


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Mar 15, 2012)

homingmissile said:


> It's a good thing they weren't transporting a patient at the time.



Would have been better if they were transporting, because although the partner may have been unrestrained in the back, it looks like the passenger compartment was almost completely destroyed.


----------

